# How can I filter 10 pivot table (all in one sheet) at once?



## yabi100 (Dec 16, 2022)

I have 10 pivot table all in one sheet and filter field for all is same. All pivot tables are built from one table. I want to change the filter filed value one time and all pivot tables changes simultaneously. Is it possible? And if yes how?


----------



## DanteAmor (Dec 17, 2022)

Review this:








						Filter two pivot tables in one sheet based on a cell value
					

Hello, I'm trying to create a macro that will filter two different pivot tables in one sheet based on a value in cell A1 of the same sheet.  I have some code earlier in this macro that's working fine, so I don't show it here.  Below is what I've written to filter the first pivot table in the...




					www.mrexcel.com


----------



## yabi100 (Dec 17, 2022)

DanteAmor said:


> Review this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Let me check and reply


----------



## Alex Blakenburg (Dec 17, 2022)

If you don't want a VBA solution, then I would suggest you use a slicer which you then connect to your 10 pivot tables.
1) Set up the slicer
- click inside one of the pivots
- PivotTable Analyze > Insert Slicer
- Select the filter field and hit OK

2) Link the other pivot tables
- Right clik on the slicer
- Report Connections
- Select the pivot tables you want connected.

The slicer should now filter all the connected pivot tables.


----------



## jdellasala (Dec 17, 2022)

Jeez. Why is everyone OBSESSED with (the antiquated, over verbose, dense) VBA? ESPECIALLY when a GOOD answer has NOTHING to do with VBA!
This assumes that what you want to "Filter" is a common field between all the Pivot Tables OR the data for the PT is in a Data Model with Unique items in a Dimension table and that item related to items in the Fact table you are using for the PTs.
First, you want a SLICER, not a Filter. Get rid of it and add a Slicer using that same field.
Once you add a slicer to one of the pivot tables, right click on the slicer and select *Report Connections*. A small window will pop up with every Pivot Table in the Workbook. Just check the tables you want to include and click OK:




And now you understand why Pivot Tables (as well as Tables) need to be named! That's from some sample file from another YT Video!
BTW, Data Model tables and even regular Tables may appear in that list.


----------



## yabi100 (Dec 17, 2022)

Dear jdellasala
Thanks for your reply. It is almost same as Alex's solution and Report Connections is a life saver and simplifies the process of adding other PTs.


jdellasala said:


> Jeez. Why is everyone OBSESSED with (the antiquated, over verbose, dense) VBA? ESPECIALLY when a GOOD answer has NOTHING to do with VBA!
> This assumes that what you want to "Filter" is a common field between all the Pivot Tables OR the data for the PT is in a Data Model with Unique items in a Dimension table and that item related to items in the Fact table you are using for the PTs.
> First, you want a SLICER, not a Filter. Get rid of it and add a Slicer using that same field.
> Once you add a slicer to one of the pivot tables, right click on the slicer and select *Report Connections*. A small window will pop up with every Pivot Table in the Workbook. Just check the tables you want to include and click OK:
> ...


----------

